

Vi Hart and Khan Academy Join Forces [video] - DeusExMachina
http://youtu.be/e1a6Bxc0OYQ

======
droithomme
Vi Hart is an absolutely awesome artist with incredibly enthusiastic and
inspiring pedagogical math videos. This would seem a match made in heaven.

Also be sure to check out her hobby of building musical instruments out of
paper and then playing them while they are on fire.

------
hammerbrostime
Awesome, what a great combo. For those unfamiliar with Vi's work, she makes
very entertaining and accessible video series called "Doodling in Math Class".
Here's one of my favorites, called "Infinity Elephants" <http://bit.ly/zEiugp>

~~~
d0mine
no need to use bit.ly <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK5Z709J2eo>

------
neolefty
Woo, I love it. I wondered if something was up ever since they collaborated on
a video about scale: [http://www.khanacademy.org/video/vi-and-sal-explore-how-
we-t...](http://www.khanacademy.org/video/vi-and-sal-explore-how-we-think-
about-scale)

In hindsight, it looks suspiciously like the practical problem-solving part of
an interview.

Vi seems like a well-rounded addition to Khan Academy: She makes videos and
also does great hands-on educational inspiration with her artist-in-residence
stints and all (update: <http://vihart.com/blog/tags/Harvard.html>).

Sal Khan wants to run a real school, and Vi will be a world-class camp
counselor.

------
pilot_pirx
Good thing to do. Khan does great work, but to be true, he is quite boring
sometimes. Getting somebody else in with better grasp of how to make a video
educational and entertaining at the same time would be a great idea.

------
TamDenholm
A longer explanation: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWuAYoHysIo>

------
TamDenholm
Well i've never heard of Vi Hart but she seems to do a similar sort of thing
to Sal making educational videos, so it seems like a natural partnership. The
Khan Academy seems to be going from strength to strength. :)

------
VMG
She joins the dark side of _gasp_ verbal education?

------
ranza
Yay! I love Vi. She got me into math again

